# Custom artwork on my deck



## bobepfd (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm planning on getting a Neversummer SL for next year. Thing is I want to do some custom artwork on the deck. Does anybody have experience with doing this kind of thing? I'm curious as to how i would prep the deck and also what I would use to finish the deck with. Also is it possible to get a board with no artwork on the top of the deck? I've emailed Neversummer but haven't heard back yet. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

do some searching....there was a thread or two where people were showing off custom artwork they've done and how the did it.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Some board manufacturer's will do a custom topsheet, particularly the smaller high end companies. You can either draw it up in a graphics program or give them a sketch to work from. Expect it to cost at least $50, more if they have to draw it up from a sketch.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

How To Custom Paint Your Snowboard

I am putting something like this on my Graft sometime in the next few weeks. (Snowolf, you should like those graphics)


----------

